

What is Mathematical Proﬁciency (James Milgram, Stanford University) - tokenadult
http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:IvVyKg73_rsJ:ftp://math.stanford.edu/pub/papers/milgram/what-is-mathematical-proficiency.pdf+/search%3Fhl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3D1I5%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-US:official%26q%3D%2Bsite:stanford.edu%2BJames%2BMilgram%2BWhat%2BIs%2BMathematical%2BProficiency&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEEShFbDrhraQDGKceoeECMFOPokIWB6ry56D-n7dd-7JT__paiKtIX6SqpbtABSSO-o7mb_HMLB82NZfF8yA3T6qdz2ebCA9_ifuau3sw-ETjm6YE69Xt7I-HD43tSs1BhyT38UI2&sig=AHIEtbQJgAfYXaovkOjHjfRn1dP5_WSkBQ

======
tokenadult
Submitted in the Google Docs form shown here because the underlying original
document

ftp://math.stanford.edu/pub/papers/milgram/milgram-msri.pdf

is hosted as a .PDF with the ftp protocol specified, which HN appears to
block. Submitted because of the author's interesting discussion of this
problem from a state mathematics assessment test:

"Find the next term in the sequence 3, 8, 15, 24, . . . "

That's an interesting problem to try to solve before reading Milgram's
analysis of the problem.

